# The Angel pub, Coldharbour Lane



## editor (May 27, 2006)

Now, this really sucks.

The Angel is one of the last old-school black Brixton pubs left here and in the 12 years I've lived opposite the place, it's never caused any bother.

Whenever I've popped in for a pint, it's been a friendly community pub and I've always enjoyed hearing the reggae/ska coming out of the place when I've gone past.

But tonight - out of the blue - I discovered the place has been shut down and sealed up with metal hoardings - suggesting that it's not likely to be reopened for some time soon (if at all).

I've no idea if it was busted or closed down by bailiffs, but losing this pub would be a real loss to the community.

Anyone know anything about what's happened?


----------



## wiskey (May 27, 2006)

nope but i went in there once by accident and rather than the daunting experience i was worried about it was lovely and i stayed for a drink. 

what a shame.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2006)

It seems that pub was featured on BBC Nationwide in 1980 in a TV report on how West Indian immigrants who came to Britain in the 1950's were finding life in Brixton.

Here's the (slightly incomprehensible) program notes from the BBC's experimental resource,  which lists their archive footage. It suggests that the Angel was an important part of Brixton's recent history, being the "first pub to sell drinks to coloured people"


> pub manager; Lynette SIMMS; Norman BEATON; s. thru'out Brixton streets. Pub Sequence: ext s Angel pub in Brixton (5.47-5.50), rept to cam on Angel being first pub to sell drinks to coloured people (5.50-6.14), int s.bar n Angel (9.46-10.13) (11.01-11.17)intv: Tony WALLER, Angel was the first pub he drank in when he came to Britain(6.14-7.07), his first job was in a paint factory, being the first & only black man there, he was treated v.well by workers there, when more coloured people started working then intolerance started to happen (7.20-7.50), worked a lot of overtime to buy Angel pub (9.15-9.46).
> 
> http://open.bbc.co.uk/catalogue/infax/programme/LCAC006E_B


----------



## wiskey (May 27, 2006)

just a bit of important place then.


----------



## brixtonvilla (May 27, 2006)

Never went in, but I'm sad to see it close, IYSWIM.


----------



## aurora green (May 27, 2006)

This is sadnews. When ever I've passed there, it always looks busy...
I wonder what's going on?


----------



## editor (May 29, 2006)

Sadly, the Angel has now earned a page of its own in my Lost Pubs of Brixton feature






Anyone know what's happened? There's no signs on the pub.

They've really gone to town on closing the place though, with steel shutters on even the _second_ floor!


----------



## Bob (May 29, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Sadly, the Angel has now earned a page of its own in my Lost Pubs of Brixton feature
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder where the drinkers from it will go now? There are virtually no pubs now between the Sun & Doves and the Dogstar - which is a long way. 

The Loughborough is temporarily (I think) closed, there's nowhere on the Moorlands, nowhere on Loughborough Junction. Closest pubs for most of the drinkers will be the Canterbury, Dogstar and god knows where if you live on the east side of the Moorlands. Does the domino club do drinks?


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2006)

After the Atlantic went it was the last traditional West Indian pub left in Brixton.Maybe it just wasnt getting the business any more.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2006)

Gramsci said:
			
		

> .Maybe it just wasnt getting the business any more.


Always looked reasonably busy to me....


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 29, 2006)

The landlord of the Hamilton told us just before it shut that the rent had been continually pushed up so that even though the pub was reasonably busy it was just impossible to keep the place running. Maybe something like that might have happened.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 29, 2006)

Any chance it's just been temporarily closed for a re-vamp? Let's not be pessimistic; some pubs get a makeover from time-to-time...


----------



## potential (May 29, 2006)

jer said:
			
		

> Any chance it's just been temporarily closed for a re-vamp? Let's not be pessimistic; some pubs get a makeover from time-to-time...


for sale ten one and two bedroom flats: price's from £ 200 000...
economic's baby


----------



## editor (May 29, 2006)

jer said:
			
		

> Any chance it's just been temporarily closed for a re-vamp? Let's not be pessimistic; some pubs get a makeover from time-to-time...


Judging by the industrial strength steel shutters that have been applied to every square inch of the place right up to the top floor, I'd say it looks a bit critical to me.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2006)

Possibly encouraging news: I've had two neighbours tell me that the pub was, in fact, sold at an auction, with the new licensee expected to be moving in by four weeks.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Treebeard (May 30, 2006)

Bob said:
			
		

> I wonder where the drinkers from it will go now? There are virtually no pubs now between the Sun & Doves and the Dogstar - which is a long way.
> 
> The Loughborough is temporarily (I think) closed, there's nowhere on the Moorlands, nowhere on Loughborough Junction. Closest pubs for most of the drinkers will be the Canterbury, Dogstar and god knows where if you live on the east side of the Moorlands. Does the domino club do drinks?



Do we know that the Loughborough is only temp closed? I thought it was just becoming flats/biz space etc?


----------



## tarannau (May 30, 2006)

That's a real shame - hopefully it'll be back and running, effectively unchanged, within a few weeks. The place always looked busy enough to get by comfortably.

Sad to say that pubs, even the historic ones, seem to be closing at a hell of a rate. I went past the Greyhound (Streatham Vale) at the weekend, to see the whole place boarded up - a massive old coaching pub (with on-site brewery at one stage)  with a very busy history. There are rumours that it's going to be some kind of nighclub type affair now.


----------



## Treebeard (May 30, 2006)

Anybody with any info on the Loughboro and its future then let me know. Loughboro Junc could really do with a pub or two to add some life. The laundrette can't constitute the social hub for much longer, bless it.


----------



## Bob (May 30, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Possibly encouraging news: I've had two neighbours tell me that the pub was, in fact, sold at an auction, with the new licensee expected to be moving in by four weeks.
> 
> Fingers crossed!



I had a look at the shutters yesterday - they're definitely not the standard council ones.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2006)

Bob said:
			
		

> I had a look at the shutters yesterday - they're definitely not the standard council ones.


Good workmanship too! Check out the way they're perfectly shaped to fit the window arches!


----------



## prunus (May 30, 2006)

Treebeard said:
			
		

> Anybody with any info on the Loughboro and its future then let me know. Loughboro Junc could really do with a pub or two to add some life. The laundrette can't constitute the social hub for much longer, bless it.



<tagging along> Anyone have any ETAs on the Refurbishment of the Warrior?  The site always looks very busy but I was wondering if it was going to be open for the summer.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2006)

prunus said:
			
		

> <tagging along> Anyone have any ETAs on the Refurbishment of the Warrior?  The site always looks very busy but I was wondering if it was going to be open for the summer.


Went past it last week and took a peek inside - and there sure seemed a *lot* more work to do.


----------



## Zinedine* (Jun 4, 2006)

This is a shame. This was the first Brixton pub I ever went to. I must admit, when I walked in I was a bit nervous, I thought maybe they wouldnt want me in there because I was white. But, It was such a nice experience. the reggae, the extremely friendly staff and customers. This is gutting.


----------



## Giles (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, it's owned by "Unique Pub Properties", based in Solihull. And hasn't just been sold, apparently.

Giles..


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 5, 2006)

Giles said:
			
		

> Well, it's owned by "Unique Pub Properties", based in Solihull. And hasn't just been sold, apparently.
> 
> Giles..



Angel, or Warrior??


----------



## Giles (Jun 5, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Angel, or Warrior??



Angel.

The Warrior is currently owned (I assume) by that property developer chap who posts on here once in a blue moon, who is currently turning the former Green Man into flats, and the Warrior/Junction into flats, but with the pub supposedly re-opening as a pub when it is all done.

Giles..


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jun 6, 2006)

Giles said:
			
		

> Angel.
> 
> The Warrior is currently owned (I assume) by that property developer chap who posts on here once in a blue moon, who is currently turning the former Green Man into flats, and the Warrior/Junction into flats, but with the pub supposedly re-opening as a pub when it is all done.
> 
> Giles..



Having lived in/around LJ for the last 12 years, I remain deeply cynical as to whether we'll ever see the Green Man and Warrior/Junction having pub/health/cafe facilities on the ground floor. I fear that the whole building will be flats, purchased by buy-to-let investors, and they rented out to people who have no care for, and interest in, the local community.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 6, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Possibly encouraging news: I've had two neighbours tell me that the pub was, in fact, sold at an auction, with the new licensee expected to be moving in by four weeks.
> 
> Fingers crossed!



It might be Weatherspoons or a Yates though.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> It might be Weatherspoons or a Yates though.


To be honest, so long as it provides a welcoming home for the old boys, I'm not that bothered (although I hope it reopens as an independent. Heck, I just hope it reopens, _period_).


----------



## Giles (Jun 6, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> It might be Weatherspoons or a Yates though.



If it becomes either of those I will eat my shoe (*).

Giles..


* please note I reserve the right to choose the shoe.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 6, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> To be honest, so long as it provides a welcoming home for the old boys, I'm not that bothered (although I hope it reopens as an independent. Heck, I just hope it reopens, _period_).



I can really see Weatherspoons welcoming the Angles crowd with open arms.  

Do I remember from a couple of years ago a story on here about a old time boozer trying to get rid of the old boys by banning dominos or something?


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 6, 2006)

Giles said:
			
		

> If it becomes either of those I will eat my shoe (*).
> 
> Giles..
> 
> ...



I don't know.  As much as everyone on here will disklike it, Brixton is very trendy and cool at the moment.  I could see a chain like Yates wanting to tap into this market.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> I don't know.  As much as everyone on here will disklike it, Brixton is very trendy and cool at the moment.  I could see a chain like Yates wanting to tap into this market.


Not sure that the Angel would fit their idea of a desirable property though - I fancy it's a bit too far out of the centre and the clientèle are unlikely to be big spenders.

Whatever happens, I'd hate to see the pub lost forever.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 6, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> I can really see Weatherspoons welcoming the Angles crowd with open arms.



They welcome a similar crowd in the Beehive in Brixton and in the Crown and Sceptre at the top of Brixton Hill. Why would they not welcome the old crowd back to the Angel?  

The pub that banned dominoes was the Goose in Brixton iirc.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 6, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Do I remember from a couple of years ago a story on here about a old time boozer trying to get rid of the old boys by banning dominos or something?



It was the Goose, apparantly ....

ETA : Damn you to hell Mr Retro!!!


----------



## john x (Jun 15, 2006)

I used to drink in the Angel a lot in the old days.

Does anyone remember the vicar that used to drink in there? When the BBC interviewed him during the second riots he said he couldn't possibly join in but he would be cheering the rioters on from the sidelines!  

john x


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2006)

Quick update: the shutters are off and there's some work going on inside there now!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 20, 2006)

BTW.. if anyone fancies buying a pub.. the freehold of the Two Woodcocks is up for sale... it's been up for sale for a while now actually.  The "executive flats" being built opposite are on sale for £200K for a 1 bedroomed flat (the artists impression shows them being built above commercial premises - one of which is called "Dewey Gallery" and the other "The Studio" and both of which look like Mayfair gallery type places...  







 I can't ever imagine that stretch of Tulse Hill going all upmarket - but I guess it depends what becomes of the Two Woodlice.. also the estate agent blurb does have all the right catchwords.... "energy", "vibrant", "diversity", "cool"


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 20, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> BTW.. if anyone fancies buying a pub.. the freehold of the Two Woodcocks is up for sale... it's been up for sale for a while now actually.  The "executive flats" being built opposite are on sale for £200K for a 1 bedroomed flat (the artists impression shows them being built above commercial premises - one of which is called "Dewey Gallery" and the other "The Studio" and both of which look like Mayfair gallery type places...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the Two Woodcocks the on that strip of shops by Water Lane, near Carpet Right.  Used to be the lighthouse next door?  If so, £200k for a 1 bed flat there 

If memory serves me right wasn't it garages opposite?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 20, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Is the Two Woodcocks the on that strip of shops by Water Lane, near Carpet Right.  Used to be the lighthouse next door?  If so, £200k for a 1 bed flat there
> 
> If memory serves me right wasn't it garages opposite?



Yes exactly.  They are my local shops.  It's a great little stretch of shops with a lovely Portuguese deli shop, newsagents (that was firebombed recently), launderette, chemist, about 6 different takeaways and cafes and a couple of convenience stores.  But it's really not the most salubrious part of the world... I couldn't believe it when I saw the price of those flats for sale!

It was garages and I think they originally wanted to do one big development, but as you have to provide a certain % of social housing when you build developments of more than 14 flats (I think that's right.. someone with better knowledge will doubtless correct this) they turned it into 2 separate smaller developments in order to get around this and make more money!  This is all heresay though.. and garnered from here I think so I don't know how true it is.


----------



## Giles (Jul 20, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> BTW.. if anyone fancies buying a pub.. the freehold of the Two Woodcocks is up for sale... it's been up for sale for a while now actually.  The "executive flats" being built opposite are on sale for £200K for a 1 bedroomed flat (the artists impression shows them being built above commercial premises - one of which is called "Dewey Gallery" and the other "The Studio" and both of which look like Mayfair gallery type places...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you say the "freehold" is for sale, do you mean the whole pub, to buy as a business? 

Or is it one of those situations where you can buy the freehold for a song, but there is an 80 year lease to some big brewery/pubco? So all you are buying is the right to collect a small rent each year, rather than actually buying a pub.

Giles..


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Giles said:
			
		

> When you say the "freehold" is for sale, do you mean the whole pub, to buy as a business?
> 
> Or is it one of those situations where you can buy the freehold for a song, but there is an 80 year lease to some big brewery/pubco? So all you are buying is the right to collect a small rent each year, rather than actually buying a pub.
> 
> Giles..



Ah.. I have no idea... all i know is that there is a massive sign attached to it saying FOR SALE - FREEHOLD.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 20, 2006)

that'll be as Giles says then


----------



## Giles (Jul 20, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Ah.. I have no idea... all i know is that there is a massive sign attached to it saying FOR SALE - FREEHOLD.



Who is the selling agent? Then we can find out what is for sale, exactly?

Giles..


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Giles said:
			
		

> Who is the selling agent? Then we can find out what is for sale, exactly?
> 
> Giles..




I'll have a look next time I go down to the shops.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 20, 2006)

twisted said:
			
		

> that'll be as Giles says then



Ah well apologies to anyone who was about to put an offer in...


----------



## potential (Jul 20, 2006)

ChrisSouth said:
			
		

> Having lived in/around LJ for the last 12 years, I remain deeply cynical as to whether we'll ever see the Green Man and Warrior/Junction having pub/health/cafe facilities on the ground floor. I fear that the whole building will be flats, purchased by buy-to-let investors, and they rented out to people who have no care for, and interest in, the local community.


im soo glad the green man is being restored to its former glory
if you look up under the green netting it has been cleaned up
and is looking great
and will provide much needed housing, in the area ?

and maybe some convenient shops for us locals
rather than the crack-whore infested shooting gallery that it turned into


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 27, 2006)

Giles said:
			
		

> Who is the selling agent? Then we can find out what is for sale, exactly?
> 
> Giles..




It's Christie & Co.. and it's now under offer... I had a quick look at their website, but couldn't see it listed on their properties...

You'd probably have a better idea anyway..


----------



## Giles (Jul 27, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> It's Christie & Co.. and it's now under offer... I had a quick look at their website, but couldn't see it listed on their properties...
> 
> You'd probably have a better idea anyway..



It is listed. 

It is the freehold - the whole building, asking £400K.

Late licence til midnight most nights, 1am Fridays/Saturdays.

Giles..


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 27, 2006)

So is it the whole pub to buy as a business like I thought originally, or the situation you outlined with the 80 year lease to some big brewery/pubco collecting the rent every year?


----------



## Giles (Jul 27, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> So is it the whole pub to buy as a business like I thought originally, or the situation you outlined with the 80 year lease to some big brewery/pubco collecting the rent every year?



It is the whole pub to buy as a business. Or, for someone to buy and turn into "yuppie flats" or something - if they got plannish permish.

From the stuff on the web site, it doesn't do that well. 

Approx turnover (not profit) of £2000 a week.

Business rates £1250 a month (£288 a week)

Now, let's assume that you could persuade someone lend you the £400,000 as an interest only mortgage. That would give monthly repayments (assume 7% interest) of £2333 a month (£538 a week)

Does anyone know what the typical profit margin is in pubs? So, if you sell £2000 worth of drinks/food, how much is profit, on average?

Obviously you have got to pay a few staff, and general maintenance and stuff out of that. Doesn't leave much!

If you had some of the purchase price saved up, the loan repayments would be smaller, and maybe 7% is a bit high for an interest rate. And £400,000 is the asking price, not necessarily what it will go for.

Interesting to look at how the economics stack up. Makes you see why some of these quieter pubs end up getting made into flats and other stuff. Unfortunately.

Giles..


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 27, 2006)

Well given that those "executive" flats are being built across the road, I wouldn't be at all surprised if the same thing happened with the Two Woodcocks tbh... it would be interesting to know who put in the offer.

£400,000 doesn't seem that much either.... (in the grand scheme of things - not in terms of what I can afford...  )

Anyone want to club together and buy a pub/club/live music venue?

Thanks for that.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 27, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> £400,000 doesn't seem that much either.... (in the grand scheme of things - not in terms of what I can afford...  )
> 
> Anyone want to club together and buy a pub/club/live music venue?



It's not exactly a prime location for a venue though, is it?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 27, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> It's not exactly a prime location for a venue though, is it?


but the empty old Brady's on Atlantic Road under the railway bridges is...


----------



## Giles (Jul 27, 2006)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> but the empty old Brady's on Atlantic Road under the railway bridges is...



Yes, but Lambeth council own the whole place and they aren't selling.

It is FUCKING CRIMINAL the way they are just doing nothing with that place. It is absolutely huge inside - I had a look around when it was squatted and they did a few parties there a few years back.

Apparently the council bought that whol block as part of some bigger scheme to redevelop the site, and then they have just sat on it and done sod all.

Giles..


----------



## Giles (Jul 27, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Well given that those "executive" flats are being built across the road, I wouldn't be at all surprised if the same thing happened with the Two Woodcocks tbh... it would be interesting to know who put in the offer.
> 
> £400,000 doesn't seem that much either.... (in the grand scheme of things - not in terms of what I can afford...  )
> 
> ...



You wouldn't have to find anywhere near £400K. 

You could easily borrow at least 75% LTV, which "only" means finding around £100K.

Giles..


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 27, 2006)

Giles said:
			
		

> Yes, but Lambeth council own the whole place and they aren't selling.
> 
> It is FUCKING CRIMINAL the way they are just doing nothing with that place. It is absolutely huge inside - I had a look around when it was squatted and they did a few parties there a few years back.
> 
> Apparently the council bought that whol block as part of some bigger scheme to redevelop the site, and then they have just sat on it and done sod all.


weren't they using the east london line extension as an excuse - saying the building could be affected by future building work? Whatever the excuse is, the building could certainly be put to good use in the meantime...what a waste of a decent location right in the middle of brixton.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 27, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> It's not exactly a prime location for a venue though, is it?



I think it's a good location.  The nearby Mango Landin' and Hobgoblin do very well - Mango Landin' in particular is a good example of what you can do with a formerly unsuccessful venue - in a much less visible location.  The Windmill is in a similar position and is regularly sold out.  It's well situated for public transport, on a major road and could do very well indeed I think.   It would depend what you did with it.


----------



## Giles (Jul 27, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I think it's a good location.  The nearby Mango Landin' and Hobgoblin do very well - Mango Landin' in particular is a good example of what you can do with a formerly unsuccessful venue - in a much less visible location.  The Windmill is in a similar position and is regularly sold out.  It's well situated for public transport, on a major road and could do very well indeed I think.   It would depend what you did with it.



Pity it is already "under offer" otherwise we could have our own Urban75 venue!

Giles..


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 27, 2006)

Giles said:
			
		

> Pity it is already "under offer" otherwise we could have our own Urban75 venue!
> 
> Giles..




ooh.. let's ... what's that word....

GAZUMP!!!


----------



## Giles (Jul 27, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> ooh.. let's ... what's that word....
> 
> GAZUMP!!!



Well, we'd need to find that crucial hundred grand or so as well. 

Giles..


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 27, 2006)

Giles said:
			
		

> Well, we'd need to find that crucial hundred grand or so as well.
> 
> Giles..



*starts to look down the back of the sofa*


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 27, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I think it's a good location.  The nearby Mango Landin' and Hobgoblin do very well - Mango Landin' in particular is a good example of what you can do with a formerly unsuccessful venue - in a much less visible location.  The Windmill is in a similar position and is regularly sold out.  It's well situated for public transport, on a major road and could do very well indeed I think.   It would depend what you did with it.



Mango Landin' is that new(ish) as I have not heard of it?  Though I like the name!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 27, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Mango Landin' is that new(ish) as I have not heard of it?  Though I like the name!



Not really.. it's been there well over 2 years - probably nearer 3.. it used to be a squat, before that it was Babushka and I think it might have been squatted before that too...

http://www.mangolandin.co.uk/


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 27, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Not really.. it's been there well over 2 years - probably nearer 3.. it used to be a squat, before that it was Babushka and I think it might have been squatted before that too...
> 
> http://www.mangolandin.co.uk/



Ah, I know where it is now.  It was still Babushka when I left Brixton.


----------



## Bob (Jul 30, 2006)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> weren't they using the east london line extension as an excuse - saying the building could be affected by future building work? Whatever the excuse is, the building could certainly be put to good use in the meantime...what a waste of a decent location right in the middle of brixton.



Nope. Until early this year the developers who own the bit of land next door had an exclusive right to develop it, which has now lapsed. This means the council can do whatever they like with it. 

My guess is that the (now Labour) council policy of not really selling anything they own ever means it will sit there derelict for years because they won't find the money to do anything with it.   Far more sensible would be to sell it with a restricted convenant so it could only be used for something like a pub.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 31, 2006)

I had my first visit in umpteen years to the Two Woodlice, I mean Woodcocks. A good few of us piled down from the Hob to play a game of 'arrers' last night. No need to worry about our dodgy aim - the place was entirely empty until we walked in!

It's a friendly enough place, but it's tough how to see how it's ever going to be  anything other than a struggling local with borderline profitability. I suspect the couple running the pub are the only real staff, which probably just about allows them to stay afloat. 

Still, I'm now the unofficial darts champ there after a couple of flukily high scoring killer games. I'll be taking on all comers which, at the present customer arrival rate there, may mean that I stay unbeaten for a little while longer...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 1, 2006)

brilliant - i might join ya for a game of 'arrers' next time ya go down the Two Crackrocks tarranau


----------



## editor (May 20, 2007)

Update: the pub is still shut with no sign of activity inside.


----------



## Ol Nick (May 20, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Update: the pub is still shut with no sign of activity inside.


I walked past that pub today and it looked like a dead pub. Deader that The Queen and that was knocked down in two days,


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2008)

There's possibly some good news: the pub has just had a lick of paint and the broken windows replaced.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 17, 2008)

Now that would be great to see a pub come back from the dead!


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2009)

They've been working inside the pub for some time now, so that's an encouraging sign that it's not going to be a cheapo bosh-bosh refit.

I wonder what's it going to be? I can't imagine it'll return to being an old man's pub seeing as they make about thrupence an hour.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 10, 2009)

It looked like they were putting quite a large kitchen/servery type thing in when I walked past this morning...


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2009)

The good  news is that it will be reopening in a week or two as a wine bar (so it's now the Angel bar).

I chatted to the new owner and he said the place will have a 3am licence and that there'll be a table inside for the 'old boys' who used to virtually live in the old pub.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 17, 2009)

I walked past here last night and noticed it had re-opened as a gastropub/bar type place.

Has it been open for a while now?

I'd have thought they'd struggle a bit with that kind of place, in that location.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2009)

It's been open for over a month now. They serve West Indian food (no veggie options, so not for us) but the staff are very friendly and laid back. No real ale, but the lager was fine.

The chairs and tables outside are a nice touch, and the place seems to be doing OK. Shame about the hideous signage that looks like some random tagger has just left his mark, but it's great to see the old pub back in business.

Oh, and I'd best change the thread title!


----------



## teuchter (Jul 17, 2009)

Maybe I'll check it out some time.


----------



## Bob (Jul 17, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I walked past here last night and noticed it had re-opened as a gastropub/bar type place.
> 
> Has it been open for a while now?
> 
> I'd have thought they'd struggle a bit with that kind of place, in that location.



It's not a bad location for a pub actually. 

There's no other pub now if you go east along CHL until you get to the Sun & Doves, or with slight detours off the Cambria / King of Sardinia.

There's no pub in the Moorlands estate - probably the closest pubs if you're in most of it are Harmony and the Dogstar. 

And going north from there the first place is the Canterbury arms.

So in principle it should do ok. Even before when it was closed and hadn't been done up for years it had a good amount of custom (I lived directly next door in late 2004 for a couple of years)


----------



## teuchter (Jul 17, 2009)

I guess it might do well out of the residents of the big new "luxury flats" development there which looks like it may eventually be coming close to getting finished.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2011)

Pub's closed, property is vacant and it's now up for auction 

I'll be amazed if it stays as a pub.

http://www.urban75.org/blog/angel-pub-coldharbour-lane-brixton-up-for-auction/


----------



## john x (Dec 12, 2011)

The Wickwood Tavern
The Loughborough
The White Hart
The Paulet Arms
The Warrior
The Enterprise
The Green Man
The Denmark
The Railway

and now the The Sun and Doves

EVERY fucking pub in this area, that I have spent many hours in, over the last 30 years has been closed! 
john x


----------



## Thaw (Dec 12, 2011)

The "Robin Hood and Little John" closed a month or two ago as well


----------



## john x (Dec 13, 2011)

DrunkPushkin said:


> The "Robin Hood and Little John" closed a month or two ago as well



I didn't include that as I never used to drink there.

I tell a lie, I was in there with my brother one night and it ended up with a massive barney with someone throwing the fruity through the window and someone else having their face cut to pieces.

It was a shithole! 

john x


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2011)

john x said:


> The Wickwood Tavern
> The Loughborough
> The White Hart
> The Paulet Arms
> ...



I saw some people going into the Sun and Doves last week.  One had a surveyor look about him


----------



## john x (Dec 13, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I saw some people going into the Sun and Doves last week. One had a surveyor look about him


That did surprise me as I thought it was making a good living.

Always seemed quite busy when I was in there. 

john x


----------



## Crispy (Dec 13, 2011)

john x said:


> That did surprise me as I thought it was making a good living.
> 
> Always seemed quite busy when I was in there.
> 
> john x



Landlord was forced out. http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...fter-by-brewery-after-huge-rent-rises.281670/


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2011)

The Angel is yours for £650k if you fancy it.

It's going to be a "luxury development, situated less than a minute away from Brixton's resurgent and vibrant new shopping destination, Brixton Village," isn't it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2011)

john x said:


> That did surprise me as I thought it was making a good living.
> 
> Always seemed quite busy when I was in there.
> 
> john x



Sorry, should have said, they were entering an empty boarded up pub. It's not reopened or anything!  Wonder where all the hospital staff go now?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2011)

editor said:


> The Angel is yours for £650k if you fancy it.
> 
> It's going to be a "luxury development, situated less than a minute away from Brixton's resurgent and vibrant new shopping destination, Brixton Village," isn't it?


 
It doesn't look like the ground floor is big enough for a Tesco or Sainsbury's though


----------



## prunus (Dec 13, 2011)

john x said:


> The Wickwood Tavern
> The Loughborough
> The White Hart
> The Paulet Arms
> ...



The Harriers and The Lord Stanley on opposite ends on Wanless Road can be added to this list (well, to a list of pubs round here that are no more, anyway, I don't know if you ever drank in them)


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2011)

There's a depressingly long tally here: http://www.urban75.org/brixton/bars/lost-pubs.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2011)

editor said:


> There's a depressingly long tally here: http://www.urban75.org/brixton/bars/lost-pubs.html



Blimey, even though I know of all these lost pubs, seeing them listed there all together makes you realise just how many we've lost


----------



## Laughing Toad (Dec 13, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Blimey, even though I know of all these lost pubs, seeing them listed there all together makes you realise just how many we've lost


But we've gained coffee shops. Better I think.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2011)

Laughing Toad said:


> But we've gained coffee shops. Better I think.


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sorry, should have said, they were entering an empty boarded up pub. It's not reopened or anything! Wonder where all the hospital staff go now?



There's a sign outside that says it's 'Temporarily Closed'. I can't see what else it says cos the print is too small to read from the bus.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2011)

Onket said:


> There's a sign outside that says it's 'Temporarily Closed'. I can't see what else it says cos the print is too small to read from the bus.



The sign's been there for months. I think the notice is just an apologies to customer notice, nothing exciting or enlightening. Will have a look on Friday though if I remember

Oh, I remember.  Something to the effect that all fixtures and furnishings have been removed!


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2011)

Laughing Toad said:


> But we've gained coffee shops. Better I think.


Not so good for socialising after 5pm what with them all closing and that.


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The sign's been there for months. I think the notice is just an apologies to customer notice, nothing exciting or enlightening. Will have a look on Friday though if I remember
> 
> Oh, I remember. Something to the effect that all fixtures and furnishings have been removed!



Yes, but the point I was trying to make is that a temporary closure would mean it re-opening as a licenced drinking venue.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 15, 2011)

editor said:


> The Angel is yours for £650k if you fancy it.
> 
> It's going to be a "luxury development, situated less than a minute away from Brixton's resurgent and vibrant new shopping destination, Brixton Village," isn't it?


How did I know that was going to be the sales pitch even before reading your post?
/goes to play the lottery


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 15, 2011)

Laughing Toad said:


> But we've gained coffee shops. Better I think.


disagree


----------



## Onket (Dec 15, 2011)

Sarcasm, surely.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm sarcasm proof


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 16, 2011)

Onket said:


> There's a sign outside that says it's 'Temporarily Closed'. I can't see what else it says cos the print is too small to read from the bus.



It says that there's a security guard on site and that all machines, stock etc. have been cleared from the premises.  Any enquiries contact blah blah blah


----------



## Onket (Dec 19, 2011)

Superfluous 'temporarily', then.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 19, 2011)

editor said:


> The Angel is yours for £650k if you fancy it.



That's exactly what it ended up selling for.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2011)

Rushy said:


> That's exactly what it ended up selling for.


Do you know who it went to?


----------



## Rushy (Dec 19, 2011)

No idea, I'm afraid.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2011)

Probably Executive Lifestyle Lofts'R'Us.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 19, 2011)

I'd imagine it is the same chap who own The Viaduct.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2011)

Rushy said:


> I'd imagine it is the same chap who own The Viaduct.


The building with the massively successful 'office/retail' space on the ground floor?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 20, 2011)

editor said:


> The building with the massively successful 'office/retail' space on the ground floor?


i imagine that once the Angel has been turned into flats there'll be enough people living there to justify putting a Tesco metro into that space


----------



## CH1 (Mar 9, 2012)

editor said:


> The Angel is yours for £650k if you fancy it.
> 
> It's going to be a "luxury development, situated less than a minute away from Brixton's resurgent and vibrant new shopping destination, Brixton Village," isn't it?


 
The planning application is out for consultation with a deadline of 22nd March: 12/00598/FUL
Haven't checked the drawings yet myself, but the write-up is clear much as you predicted: "Construction of four 2 storey mews houses within the footprint of existing out buildings and the conversion of the upper floors with additional storey to the existing pub building (end terrace) to provide 9no.apartments in total comprising 4 no. 1 bedroom, 3 no. 2 bedroom and 1no. 3 bedroom units, cycle storage and private/ communal amenity space."


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2012)

"Mews houses". FFS.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 9, 2012)

I just checked the Lambeth Council Planning web pages and there are no drawings.  How do they expect the public to comment? I shall be down the library over the weekend to see is they've put hard copy drawings there.


----------



## Winot (Mar 9, 2012)

editor said:


> "Mews houses". FFS.



I dare Ebony to park (probably wrong term) some horses there.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Winot said:


> I dare Ebony to park (probably wrong term) some horses there.


The idea of Ebony staging "Occupy Valentia Mews" brightened my Sunday morning.

There are no plans available at Brixton library for this planning application at the moment.  Lambeth Planning don't seem to be firing on all cylinders where consulting the public is concerned.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 12, 2012)

Lambeth firing on all cylinders!!

We objected to a development that adjoins our property (and uses part of our gardens) in December, nothing has happened despite us chasing.

Last we heard, they sent us an email saying it was going to committee and they were recommending it be approved, hastily followed by an email a couple of hours later saying that was incorrect and it was still being considered.

Developers must be really pissed  if all applications are taking this long.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 21, 2012)

All Lambeth Planning have managed to put on their website about the new application for the Angel pub so far is a traffic survey. HOWEVER the full plans are down at the Tate Library.

Looks like it's a Lexadon project - all the paperwork has Lex07 in the page headers.

I find the proposal OK really - but they are building up on the pub roof - which they say is OK cos other shops in the terrace have added roof extensions.  Didn't have time to check this myself - presumably the view from Southwyck House would be optimal for assessing this.

The "mews" part, which seems to startle the horses, is a totally modern add-on in the manner of what you would get in such a development in Chelsea or Putney.  I prefer this to mock-Victorian Barrett house style crap, but chacun à son goût. 

Deadline for comments is theoretically tomorrow (22nd March).  Since they are so bad at providing the plans I would have thought they have to accept late comments, if anyone is minded.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2012)

Coincidentally, the granddaughter of one of the Angel's landlords got in touch today and there's some really interesting history to the place including an unexpected fairground connection. I've asked her to send me more info....

Update: here's the article -  *The Angel pub, the Royal Zanettos and Edwardian music hall*


----------



## Onket (Mar 21, 2012)

Onket said:


> There's a sign outside that says it's 'Temporarily Closed'. I can't see what else it says cos the print is too small to read from the bus.


 
This sign has gone. I noticed it a while back but wasn't sure which thread I'd posted on.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

It's being taken over by Brick Box from Brixton Village and turned into some sort of arts space:
http://www.urban75.org/blog/angel-pub-on-coldharbour-lane-to-become-arty-community-space/


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2014)

The standard Lexadon mansard room has been bolted on. Seamlessly blended!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2014)

editor said:


> The standard Lexadon mansard room has been bolted on. Seamlessly blended!
> 
> View attachment 47131


What's it gonna end up as? Any indication?


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> What's it gonna end up as? Any indication?


A pal of Jerry "Multi Millionaire" Knight posted here a while ago and said that they still intended to open the downstairs as a bar/restaurant. I have my doubts about the pub part.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2014)

editor said:


> A pal of Jerry "Multi Millionaire" Knight posted here a while ago and said that they still intended to open the downstairs as a bar/restaurant. I have my doubts about the pub part.


Bar =/= pub. I can see them wanting a bar there tho - catering to the noveau Brixtonnes.


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 24, 2014)

I love Victorian corner boozers; such a shame to see so many of them being used for other things...


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Bar =/= pub. I can see them wanting a bar there tho - catering to the noveau Brixtonnes.


God help us.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2014)

editor said:


> God help us.


12 quid cocktails concocted for sir by mixologists. What's not to like?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 24, 2014)

editor said:


> The standard Lexadon mansard room has been bolted on. Seamlessly blended!
> 
> View attachment 47131


That is not a mansard roof.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> That is not a mansard roof.


Whatever it is, it doesn't look very nice or complement the building very well.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 24, 2014)

It's designed so that it's not really visible from the street, by setting back from the parapet of the original building.

The trick doesn't work for nearby high-rise residents of course.


----------



## Onket (Jan 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Whatever it is, it doesn't look very nice or complement the building very well.


Bit early to tell, tbf. It'll be difficult to see it from the ground. The brick looks a pretty good colour match anyway. What's under the plastic sheeting?


----------



## Rushy (Jan 24, 2014)

I saw it yesterday from the ground and thought it was fairly discreet - as are the new houses out back. My guess is that not a lot of thought was given to the aerial view.


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> Bit early to tell, tbf. It'll be difficult to see it from the ground. The brick looks a pretty good colour match anyway. What's under the plastic sheeting?


Agreed.

I'd assume the bricks will fade to match the rest of the building after a couple of years...


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 24, 2014)

editor said:


> The standard Lexadon mansard room has been bolted on. Seamlessly blended!


made me think of this.......


----------

